# Gamer Alert.....



## mishele (Feb 10, 2012)

Diablo 3 release date!!! lol 
That's right, I'm a geek!!! But I'm sooo excited that Blizzard finally said something about the release!! 
Who's going to play w/ me?!!! (The game you pigs)
Activision Blizzard earnings: Diablo III to debut in Q2, 2012 | VentureBeat


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm looking more forward to Hitman: Absolution


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2012)

I will remain totally disinterested until they drop the online for single player requirement. Hopefully they drop it after release (they did it for starcraft ). So at present the only thing I want from Blizzard is ---- HEART OF THE SWARM 









*and diablo 3 with singleplayer offline mode


----------



## mishele (Feb 10, 2012)

What are they going to charge you an on-line fee for single player? How much?


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2012)

Nopes, but they've made it so that in order to play singleplayer you've got to have your internet connection active the whole time - like an MMO - but for single player 

It's about the only kind of DRM that I generally oppose and avoid games with the features since I oft end up with a weaker connection - plus I see no reason that when playing singleplayer I should have any need to have my internet working


----------



## dwightdegroff (Feb 10, 2012)

Definitely looking forward to it, but the grumblings I'm hearing from people I know who are beta testing isn't very reassuring. 

Personally, I don't mind the on-line requirement for single player campaigns. I'd much rather them do that than force me to have the CD in the drive all of the time, etc. IIRC, the only requirement with SC2 was that you had to connect to the internet once every "X number of days" to "phone home" and "save your progress". I can't say I ran into the issue as I only play on my desktop with a reliable connection.

So, when is the new release date?


----------



## mishele (Feb 10, 2012)

2nd quarter? LOL 
So what were your friends in the beta "grumbling" about?
I tried to get into the beta...lol <----super geek now!!


----------



## dwightdegroff (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, primarily that it has lost a lot of the customization that was found in previous iterations(namely Diablo II). For example, you no longer choose stat increases, or abilities when you level up. Every barbarian will get the same increases at each level. As hack-and-slash as the "Diablo" series is, there has also been a large element of the "RPG" which is all about making choices that affect how your character looks in the end. I am hearing that this is missing in a big way from Diablo III. That said, I know that there have been big shake ups with the game recently and that they are still changing significant systems, etc.

I'm signed up to participate in the beta, but with a Q2 release... not sure I'm going to make this one. /sigh


----------



## Dr_Totenkopf (Feb 11, 2012)

I was looking forward to Diablo III scenes I beet Diablo II back in the 90's, but I have been more or less disenchanted about it. Maybe ill get it after I beet the rest of Skyrim and Minecraft.


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2012)

Wait - are you suggesting that there is an end  - an actual end to Minecraft???


----------



## cepwin (Feb 11, 2012)

Interesting....a lot of people are anticipating this one.   I started Kingdom of Amalur and it's pretty engaging.


----------



## Netskimmer (Feb 11, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> I'm looking more forward to Hitman: Absolution



Me too, I've been a big fan of the Hitman series from the beginning!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 11, 2012)

I will let you play with my joystick.


----------



## Dr_Totenkopf (Feb 11, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> Wait - are you suggesting that there is an end  - an actual end to Minecraft???



Well technically yes there is "the end".

 oh minecraft note if you haven't heard zombies will brake down doors to get you in the new snapshot from Jeb.


----------



## Overread (Feb 12, 2012)

They can't get me - not over a moat of lava and a drawbridge!


----------



## mishele (Mar 17, 2012)

Who is going to geek out w/ me?!!!!!
Diablo III Collector's Edition for PC and Mac for $85 + free shipping - 228327683


----------



## Dr_Totenkopf (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya its going to be great i got to play the bate. And the 24 year wait is almost over for Wasteland 2.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/inxile/wasteland-2


----------



## mishele (Mar 18, 2012)

How was the beta? I tried to get in on it but I was kidding myself...lol I don't have enough time in a day as is...=) 
I hate that they are releasing it right before summer!! I don't want to be stuck inside, when it's beautiful outside.


----------



## Overread (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm curious how they'll match hellmode (one life) with the new auction house. I can see some people getting very irate if they pay for gear with real money only to have their character die and all their paid for loot lost with it.


----------



## mishele (Mar 18, 2012)

I never played the Hellmode in the last game. I was one of those complete geeks that paid money for gear though...lol Oh the memories!!


----------



## Overread (Mar 18, 2012)

Diablo 2 is still THE best hack and slash rpg out there


----------



## nmoody (Mar 18, 2012)

Also excited for Diablo III, the beta was pretty good but very short (a good thing). 

The online connection for playing single player doesnt bother me at all. Its the only non-intrusive way of adding a DRM like feature to a game. CD keys get cracked, limited number of installs are annoying, a quick authentication is pretty painless. I may be a little biased as I work in the video game industry.

Torchlight was pretty for for a Diablo like game, the girlfriend and I had a good time playing it.


----------



## Overread (Mar 18, 2012)

Thing is online all the time is a right pain if one happens to lose their connection or have a less than perfect line. My Starcraft 2 awards is very gappy where my connection cut out mid-game all the time. Thankfully they dropped online all the time on that - I'm darned glad too because online all the time is a feature I feel should only be needed in MMO games (of which I will admit Diablo 3 sounds very much like it is in all but name an MMO ).

I'm very hopefull for Torchlight 2 - I just hope they revisit the idea of open area and multiple path random maps instead of just linear single path random maps.


----------



## JohnTeigh (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the new Halo game and GTA5


----------



## mishele (Apr 21, 2012)

Free Beta weekend......:greenpbl:
Diablo 3 Open Beta for PC and Mac for free


----------



## mishele (Apr 22, 2012)

Just played D3 for about 2 hours...lol Good stuff! I'll be buying it!!


----------



## IByte (Apr 22, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Just played D3 for about 2 hours...lol Good stuff! I'll be buying it!!



Wicther 2 is going to be better.


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 22, 2012)

Withcer 2 does rock, I played it when it came out for PC.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 22, 2012)

mishele said:


> Diablo 3 release date!!! lol
> That's right, I'm a geek!!! But I'm sooo excited that Blizzard finally said something about the release!!
> Who's going to play w/ me?!!! (The game you pigs)
> Activision Blizzard earnings: Diablo III to debut in Q2, 2012 | VentureBeat



 I'm totally in the dark.  What platform are we talking about?  Xbox?  Wii?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing the results when it comes out. I tend to worry when games take 10+ years to come out with a sequal. seems they end up trying to hard and killing it. though ive generally been happy with blizzards results in the past.  I do agree that forced internet connection when you playing single player is a dumb move. I dont want to be connected if its just me playing by myself (lol) but it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.  I'm a gamer but i'm a cheap gamer i usually buy very few games the day they come out. And that being said having a xbox360,ps3,wii,pc i have like 7 or 8 games sitting around that I havn't even touched yet. Sad I was off work for almost 5 months. home every day and I spent that entire time working on photography and maybe played 6 hours of games in that 5 month span. I need to get my priorities inline lol.


----------



## mishele (May 19, 2012)

So who's playing and what do you think?
If you want to friend up send me a PM!! lol

Always connected......
The character that you play off-line transfers over to the online game.


----------



## Overread (May 20, 2012)

mishele said:


> The character that you play off-line transfers over to the online game.



HOLD EVERYTHING

are you saying D3 works offline? As in internet cable  torn out of the modem not a hope of a blip of connection? 
Because everything I've heard is that it runs the game server side - not computer side - so it can't run without the net at all?


----------



## Jaemie (May 20, 2012)

My girlfriend bought the collector's edition with all the extra goodies - book, 4GB flash demon horn drive with demon head base, soundtrack, making-of dvd, invitations, in-game extras, etc. I've been watching her play and it looks really nice. She's pretty stoked.


----------



## mishele (May 20, 2012)

Over......no you are always on-line. I meant that you can use the same character in multiplay and single player. I'm sorry, I described it wrong.


----------



## mwcfarms (May 20, 2012)

Im playing as well Mish. Lol have never played either of the other two but I played EQ1&2 for years on and off. Its pretty wicked so far.


----------



## mishele (May 20, 2012)

mwcfarms said:


> Im playing as well Mish. Lol have never played either of the other two but I played EQ1&2 for years on and off. Its pretty wicked so far.



lol That's too funny that you are playing!! You should PM me your e-mail addy and I'll add you as a friend.


----------



## Dominantly (May 20, 2012)

I play Plants vs Zombies, I'm on like level 6 or something. :meh:


----------



## Ritzy (May 20, 2012)

I'm also playing ... just beat normal mode and now on to nightmare mode ...


----------



## waday (Jul 5, 2016)

Figured I'd start this back up rather than create a fifth "Gamer" thread...

Just got back from vacation where my brother (and young nephews) were playing with a Nintendo 3DS. I had no idea that they (re)made Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Mario 64 and others for the 3DS.

So, I promptly took all my bill-paying money and bought a used 3DS XL, aforementioned Zelda and Mario games, as well as Pokemon X.

I haven't had a handheld gaming device (aside from phones/iPad/laptop) since either Nintendo's Game Boy Pocket or Sega's Game Gear (I can't remember). I fear I have started something bad... 

Regarding Pokemon, I haven't played it since the "Red" and "Blue" games were out in the mid 1990's. I can't wait to get back and try to level up my Fennekin. It's about the same as I remember, so I'm pretty happy.


----------

